# Safe to add CUC and/or fish?



## revisMVP (Aug 11, 2012)

My tank has been cycling for about three and a half weeks now and there are diatoms everywhere! And I believe some hair algae growing on my live rock and substrate. My water parameters are all showing up perfect. Is it safe to put in some snails, hermits,shrimp, and maybe a fish?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Sure, go for it. Get a lawnmower blenny for your first fish. They're useful and tough as nails.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Good to go on your CUC! Don't underestimate how many you'll need though! And +1 on the lawnmower; you'll be hitting the hair algae phase very soon....


----------



## revisMVP (Aug 11, 2012)

I did get a lawnmower Blenny and a few hermits for now, their all doing well!


----------

